# Really believe I have Graves Disease!



## redjoy (Sep 20, 2009)

Last month I was taken off cytomel for my thyroid since my T3 triiodothyronine was off the wall & just left telling me to come back in 6wks. I feel lousy so tired everyday esp at 12:30 noon just want to lay down. Also my hair falling out & my eyes, given drops for dry eyes which I hate. Blurry eyesite & feeling of sand in eyes. Well I did some research & really think this is it from the symptoms. Too bad I had to find this myself! What do you people on here take & have any luck with? Thanks, glad I joined.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redjoy said:


> Last month I was taken off cytomel for my thyroid since my T3 triiodothyronine was off the wall & just left telling me to come back in 6wks. I feel lousy so tired everyday esp at 12:30 noon just want to lay down. Also my hair falling out & my eyes, given drops for dry eyes which I hate. Blurry eyesite & feeling of sand in eyes. Well I did some research & really think this is it from the symptoms. Too bad I had to find this myself! What do you people on here take & have any luck with? Thanks, glad I joined.


Hello and welcome to you!

Okay, we need to back up a bit. Why were you on Cytomel? How much per day? Were you also taking T4 and if so are you still taking it? If so, what brand and how much.

What was your "original" diagnosis? Have you had any antibodies' tests run such as TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), Thyroglobulin Ab, TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin?)

Have you had a thyroid scan? Do you have a goiter?

With the eyes; you can have this issue w/ hypothyroid and hyperthyroid. TED (thyroid eye disease) and/or GED (Graves' Eye Disease.)

Have you seen an ophthalmologist?

Lots of questions, yes? But we need background.


----------



## redjoy (Sep 20, 2009)

OK I'll tell you what I do know, been to a couple of diff Dr's most were scared cause of my age 68. One put me on Synthroid don't remember mg which in the beginning was wonderful so much energy then my legs started killing me. He wouldn't take me off so went to another Dr, she put me on Cytomel 50mcg & Armour60mg. then took blood & off the armour. Have had nuclear thyroid uptake & scan one sd history of colloid cysts (I'm loaded w/cysts all over) came out no evidence of cold nodule. Had one a yr later diff Dr also same thing no cold nodules. Back in 07 had Ultr sound of thyroid sd colloid cyst within left thyroid lobe. On 824 had blood work TSH 0.88 range0.45-4.5- T4 6.3 range 4.5-12-T3 uptake 26 range 24.39- free thyroxine- 1.6 range 1.2-4.9 & Triiodothyronine t3 - 1071 range 8.5-205 Thats when she stopped the cytomel.
Went to eye Dr couldn't stand it would wake up sometimes felt like eyes glued hard to open, alot of stuff in them like sand & blurry all day. He gave me eyedrops which I had a hard time with burning, 2 diff kind tried both bothered me. I'm now trying moistur eyes- soft gels seem real good. I was very sick couple yrs ago autoimmune disease nobody could put a name to. went from 148 to 110lbs, lost all muscle mass arms look terrible lasted a long time.
My God so much I hate to do this to you but I really need direction as what to do, go to another Dr which is hard they all stink down here (Fla) I just know I have to be proactive if I want to feel better.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redjoy said:


> OK I'll tell you what I do know, been to a couple of diff Dr's most were scared cause of my age 68. One put me on Synthroid don't remember mg which in the beginning was wonderful so much energy then my legs started killing me. He wouldn't take me off so went to another Dr, she put me on Cytomel 50mcg & Armour60mg. then took blood & off the armour. Have had nuclear thyroid uptake & scan one sd history of colloid cysts (I'm loaded w/cysts all over) came out no evidence of cold nodule. Had one a yr later diff Dr also same thing no cold nodules. Back in 07 had Ultr sound of thyroid sd colloid cyst within left thyroid lobe. On 824 had blood work TSH 0.88 range0.45-4.5- T4 6.3 range 4.5-12-T3 uptake 26 range 24.39- free thyroxine- 1.6 range 1.2-4.9 & Triiodothyronine t3 - 1071 range 8.5-205 Thats when she stopped the cytomel.
> Went to eye Dr couldn't stand it would wake up sometimes felt like eyes glued hard to open, alot of stuff in them like sand & blurry all day. He gave me eyedrops which I had a hard time with burning, 2 diff kind tried both bothered me. I'm now trying moistur eyes- soft gels seem real good. I was very sick couple yrs ago autoimmune disease nobody could put a name to. went from 148 to 110lbs, lost all muscle mass arms look terrible lasted a long time.
> My God so much I hate to do this to you but I really need direction as what to do, go to another Dr which is hard they all stink down here (Fla) I just know I have to be proactive if I want to feel better.
> Thank you so much.


I read your post and wanted you to know that I will tend to this later in the day. I am 67; LOL!! Made it this far! Anyway, God bless and I (and others) will help you best we can.

Will get to this this afternoon.


----------



## redjoy (Sep 20, 2009)

God bless you! I love when I talk to someone like you who reaches out to someone like me! I laughed when you sd 67 LOL it's so weird I don't feel 68 & then someone will talk about someone my age & say "the elderly lady" really ticks me off!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redjoy said:


> God bless you! I love when I talk to someone like you who reaches out to someone like me! I laughed when you sd 67 LOL it's so weird I don't feel 68 & then someone will talk about someone my age & say "the elderly lady" really ticks me off!


Ditto! I kick butt and definitely don't feel and think like an old lady!!arty0006:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redjoy said:


> OK I'll tell you what I do know, been to a couple of diff Dr's most were scared cause of my age 68. One put me on Synthroid don't remember mg which in the beginning was wonderful so much energy then my legs started killing me. He wouldn't take me off so went to another Dr, she put me on Cytomel 50mcg & Armour60mg. then took blood & off the armour. Have had nuclear thyroid uptake & scan one sd history of colloid cysts (I'm loaded w/cysts all over) came out no evidence of cold nodule. Had one a yr later diff Dr also same thing no cold nodules. Back in 07 had Ultr sound of thyroid sd colloid cyst within left thyroid lobe. On 824 had blood work TSH 0.88 range0.45-4.5- T4 6.3 range 4.5-12-T3 uptake 26 range 24.39- free thyroxine- 1.6 range 1.2-4.9 & Triiodothyronine t3 - 1071 range 8.5-205 Thats when she stopped the cytomel.
> Went to eye Dr couldn't stand it would wake up sometimes felt like eyes glued hard to open, alot of stuff in them like sand & blurry all day. He gave me eyedrops which I had a hard time with burning, 2 diff kind tried both bothered me. I'm now trying moistur eyes- soft gels seem real good. I was very sick couple yrs ago autoimmune disease nobody could put a name to. went from 148 to 110lbs, lost all muscle mass arms look terrible lasted a long time.
> My God so much I hate to do this to you but I really need direction as what to do, go to another Dr which is hard they all stink down here (Fla) I just know I have to be proactive if I want to feel better.
> Thank you so much.


I am still thinking about everything you answered. I must say at the outset that I am shocked that the doctor would put you on 50 mcgs. of Cytomel and Armour which has 9 more mcgs. per grain. That is enough to run a race horse and most certainly way to much for a 68 year old. I am thanking God you did not have a stroke or a heart-attack.

Most people who take Cytomel can't even tolerate 5 mcg. per day and must split that tiny tab in half and take half in the morning and 1/2 in the afternoon. I know the prescribing information says differently but I have been around a long time and have seen disasters w/Cytomel when the starting dose is too high.

http://www.medicinenet.com/liothyronine_sodium/article.htm

I must tell you up front that until all that T3 exits your system and it should be pretty near gone as T3 has a half-life of 3 days, if memory serves; it is going to be hard to tell what is really going on with you.

So, I hope that perhaps in Mid-October, you can get your thryroid labs done again? That would be a very good thing if you can manage that. By the way, we appreciate so much you including the ranges for as you know, different labs use different ranges.

Using any eye drop w/ antihistamine (to remove the red) seems to make the eyes so much worse. I personally prefer Refresh Lubricating Drops by day and Lacrilube Ointment by night.

It sounds like your thyroid is "very" nodulular. Does it hurt? Do you have a goiter? Do you have trouble swallowing? Has any doctor suggested ablation (surgical) removal? Have you ever had a FNA (fine needle aspiration?)

There will be more comments as I think this through. And please keep adding info as you think of it. This stuff is complex.

I meant to say that the "clinical" symptoms of Graves' are exophthalmos (bulging eyes), goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicois. With having been over dosed on Cytomel, I am not sure a complete assessement at this time would be valid as that could have triggered the above symptoms also. Wah!!


----------



## redjoy (Sep 20, 2009)

I asked her today about Graves & she sd no would have come up in testing. She wants to run tests again for thyroid in Oct like you said. this is strange just got out the bottle of cytomel & what I read is 1st off it's the generic brand liothyronine S 50MCG then under it says generic for cytomel 5MCG!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redjoy said:


> I asked her today about Graves & she sd no would have come up in testing. She wants to run tests again for thyroid in Oct like you said. this is strange just got out the bottle of cytomel & what I read is 1st off it's the generic brand liothyronine S 50MCG then under it says generic for cytomel 5MCG!


Here is the Cytomel Pill identifier..

http://www.drugs.com/cytomel-images.html Let me know which one you have.

Please read this and request TSI. TSI is not definitive for Graves'. It only means the person is in hyper state. But, it is said that TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) could be a causal factor in Graves'.

As you read on, you will see there is specific "clinical" criteria for Graves'.

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/graves.html


----------



## redjoy (Sep 20, 2009)

GUESS WHAT, I just got a call from the pharmacist sd he was so sorry had made a mistake w/the cytomel, should have been 5mcg he gave 50, no wonder I have this problem. I never noticed it but from now on will ck every script real good!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Holy crap! He could have killed you. They've done similar with my wife's Armour. You have to read that bottle every single time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redjoy said:


> GUESS WHAT, I just got a call from the pharmacist sd he was so sorry had made a mistake w/the cytomel, should have been 5mcg he gave 50, no wonder I have this problem. I never noticed it but from now on will ck every script real good!


OMG!! I am speechless; truly! You are so lucky that no harm has come to you!


----------



## redjoy (Sep 20, 2009)

I knew something was wrong but didn't know what, felt lousy so tired all the time & no energy, all aches & pains. She took me off after the blood work she almost died T3 was 1071 ranges 85-205. She thought maybe I didn't need anything. Have been without any thyroid med in a month now. I go for new blood work thurs.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

With all that T3, you weren't nervous or jittery? If that were me my heart would have popped out of my chest.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redjoy said:


> I knew something was wrong but didn't know what, felt lousy so tired all the time & no energy, all aches & pains. She took me off after the blood work she almost died T3 was 1071 ranges 85-205. She thought maybe I didn't need anything. Have been without any thyroid med in a month now. I go for new blood work thurs.


When you are hyper like that, your own body (metabolism) wears you down. I am just glad that you are here to tell the story.


----------



## redjoy (Sep 20, 2009)

I was nervous & had palpatations. They are taking new blood work tommorrow, we'll see have been off it a month so shouldn't be high. I was thinking of telling her I don't want cytomel, any sugestions what to ask for. A couple of yrs ago a diff dr gave me synthroid & at 1st I felt wonderful so much energy until my legs started to hurt. This time I was on Armour 60mg w/the cytomel. I want to have an idea of what to ask for. thanks alot


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redjoy said:


> I was nervous & had palpatations. They are taking new blood work tommorrow, we'll see have been off it a month so shouldn't be high. I was thinking of telling her I don't want cytomel, any sugestions what to ask for. A couple of yrs ago a diff dr gave me synthroid & at 1st I felt wonderful so much energy until my legs started to hurt. This time I was on Armour 60mg w/the cytomel. I want to have an idea of what to ask for. thanks alot


I am pro Armour. I admit that up front. And if you go w/ that; the starting dose is recommended to be 1/2 grain (30 mgs.) w/ labs every 8 weeks and based on TSH and FREE T3, Armour can be titrated 1/4 grain (15 mgs.) each 8 weeks until the patient feels tip top and labs are where they should be.

With any titration, you may go through periods that are not pleasant and the reason is because that is not the "place" for you yet. You will know when you feel good that you are on the right amount "even" if you choose to go w/ the Synthoid. The choice you make should be made w/ your doctor's guidance. I am just giving my opinion.


----------



## redjoy (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks so much I don't know what we would do without you you are such a help to everyone! I will talk to her about that. What is all this talk about the new armour not being good is that just talk?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redjoy said:


> Thanks so much I don't know what we would do without you you are such a help to everyone! I will talk to her about that. What is all this talk about the new armour not being good is that just talk?


The new reformulated "filler" in Armour may require some titration. It depends. Supposedly it is not asorbed as quickly. I have not had to try the reformulated yet but I already know that I will just get my doc to work w/ me on titration if need be.

Some say they are going hypo and some say they are going hyper on it. To be honest w/ you, I have no "credible" source of information to back either one up.

Life-style changes impact everything so I suspect that a lot of the complaints can be alluded to that. I am one that will know for sure as I am very very disciplined and regimented in all I do. For me,that is a good thing because I can usually immediately pinpoint a health problem if there is one. As you can see in my siggie, I have several things going on. So it is beneficial to me to stay the course in all I do.

How are "you" feeling today??? Do you think that T3 is getting out of your system?


----------



## redjoy (Sep 20, 2009)

I think it must be out of my system it's been over 4wks. It's hard to tell I also have an injury I'm working on thats real bad w/my back & leg but I know the loosing hair & horrible dry skin along w/loosing my eyebrows is the thyroid thing.
When you say "old age" what do you consider old. I ask because I am 68 & the Dr's always get scared & therefor give me a lower dose.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redjoy said:


> I think it must be out of my system it's been over 4wks. It's hard to tell I also have an injury I'm working on thats real bad w/my back & leg but I know the loosing hair & horrible dry skin along w/loosing my eyebrows is the thyroid thing.
> When you say "old age" what do you consider old. I ask because I am 68 & the Dr's always get scared & therefor give me a lower dose.


Well, I have a sense of humor and I hope it shines through. I certainly don't put us in the old age category but some younger folks might! I think young, act young and you do also. So, we are not suffering from old age; not by a long stretch.

What's with the back? Are you seeing a chiropractor?


----------

